# Papilloma Virus



## Roupa (May 20, 2016)

My one year old Ziggy had some warts surgically removed at the beginning of Aug 2016 and we thought that that was the end of that, however they returned mid Sep with a vengeance and have been growing daily. He's now been referred to a ophthalmologist who confirmed it was papilloma virus and is reluctant to operate again. Instead, Ziggy's has been on a 10 course of azithromycin antibiotics which has made him throw up at times. We've also been giving him 6 homeopathic tablets of thuja per day, which is supposed to be very good for warts. Has anyone encountered this issue with their dog, and if so any advice will be greatly appreciated... Thank you for taking time to read this post


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry - have no experience or advice, just wanted to say how horrid for poor Ziggy and you - let us know how he gets on.


----------

